# the effects of squats and hypopressive abdominals for me



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i did squats for the first time since my problems started, ever since then i felt something ive not felt for a while, its like when i stand up after sitting down, i will clench and realise a bit of my mucosa is lying outside of my anal seal and i'll get a pinching. also at work i got fbo badly but it took a few days to come. i also got a lot more itchy and the skin around my groin got rough.

i did hypopressive abdominal exercises for the first time in a few months recently, i stopped due to thinking i had strained something. within a day there was no fbo (still a bit of odour as always, just not as fecaly), theres no pinching of my mucosa after standing up after sitting down, and things feel less rough. i still itch at night but its not as burning. last night was interesting as i had forgotten my probiotic but im still sure the itch and discharge are at bay.

the only diagnosis i have been given is a loose and irregular internal anal sphiincter, next time I see my colo rectal guy i will be asking if the above is a symptom of that or indicates that there is also something wrong with the supporting muscles of the rectum et al.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Weightlifting is supposed to be a risk factor for prolapse - intussusception spectrum conditions. Not sure if that is backed by any hard science or just rumor.

I never got into hypopressives, mostly because it is difficult to find any good description of how to do them so i never knew if i was doing them right

DO you do them before/after weights or separately?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypopressive_exercise


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i dont do that many weights now, not if its going to affect me like that. ill just do pressups and a bunch of leg exercises designed to build up glutes and work core muscles.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

As I said, not sure if that is a real thing or not. Come to think of it, none of the scientific sources mentioned weightlifting when I was studying prolapse/intussusception. This is one of the first things google has to say which is pretty reassuring, particularly when you add in the knowledge that most weightlifters don't breathe correctly during their workout, and unnecessarily make their blood pressure and probably also the pressure in the adbominopelvic cavities increase.

http://myths.answers.com/old-wives-tails/can-weightlifting-really-cause-a-prolapse


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

it may have caused prolapse in a few cases on its own but i bet you wont find anything about what happens to someone who already has an injury there. ive read about a few surgeries people have had on this site, one i think called abdominal rectopexy which holds the rectum in place with surgical netting, and one of the things you need to do in the recovery period for the first few weeks is hold nothing heavier than a full kettle. i remember the week before my problems i did squats for the first time ever, there was never any pain but maybe it made a bad situation worse.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

That's true, maybe it is a different story if there is already damaged there.

For me, I don't work out the lower body (apart from cardio ofc) at all, so I think its fine. I never do squats (although these are compound for not just leg). The main compound exercises I do are more focused on upper body like v slow pull ups and press ups with perfect form.

Same advice assume for any weight lifting, need to keep breathing to stop the pressure being increased inside, and need to keep the core tight to prevent injury.


----------

